
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater Warehouse Comparison - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/08/14/tony-hawk-warehouse-demo-delivers-nuclear-bomb-nostalgia-2-minutes/
======
bookofjoe
[https://youtu.be/jJYaoZvi85Q](https://youtu.be/jJYaoZvi85Q)

